# Designed a system.. how did I do?



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

I decided I wanted to try my hand at designing a system just to see what it would look like.

I have a weird layout in my house and living in Hawaii I have a LOT of trees/shrubs everywhere.

This design looks alright to me but I was trying to avoid hitting all trees direction with irrigation thus resulting in a few weird placements.

Also on the side yard (right side) I thought about doing side strips but not sure how well they work.

This is my 1st go at it so please let me know how it looks and what you would change.

Edit: I'm still working on the piping but my system holds steady at 58 PSI and off a 1" line I'm basing no more than 50 PSI or 10 GPM on any zone.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Sorry no one responded to you, maybe b/c it's winter and people aren't checking the site much.

Top left looks ok, some people would probably prefer to see those arcs that are close to reaching the other sprinklers get actual overlap. May just be the way the arcs were drawn on, but if accurate, there is a small spot next to the 180 degree sprinklers only getting hit by one sprinkler. If both the corner sprinklers on the respective sides actually overlap the 180 degree sprinkler, then it's not an issue. You should aim for every spot to get hit by at least two sprinklers.

Bottom left, there is some weird geometry. Could get a dry spot next to the bottom left of the long rectangle, unless you can get one of the nearby arcs to come just a little further. Also you only have one sprinkler covering the area immediately to the left of the driveway. You're getting mostly at least double coverage everywhere else. Could make you irrigate longer just for that little spot.

The area by the fence will probably work, but most recommendations would be to have sprinklers on both sides, either in a square or triangular pattern. In theory, with the sprinklers mostly only on one side, the coverage won't be as even, which means the efficiency won't be quite so high.

Does the 5Q sprinkler in the top small internal area put out a lot more than the other sprinklers in that area? That little alcove area is only getting touched by that one sprinkler. Similar issue in the lower smaller area.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Bottom right should have heads on both sides. Hunter and Rainbird both make square and rectangular spray pattern nozzles that would likely be ideal for the area.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Ha I forgot about this one and no worries. Being in Hawaii it's pretty much always summer.

I ended up mostly revising my original design after realizing a few shortcomings in the design a lot of what you @tsgarp007 mentioned above.



This is basically what I ended up with. I did add another head in the dry area on the left side of the driveway but coverage is pretty great.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Nice. Already installed?


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Front yard is the only thing left to do. My water line ended up breaking (old galvanized pipe) so I went ahead and replaced that as well; system should be bullet proof.

Back and side yard are working flawless.

Next week I'm starting the process of importing topsoil and planting some seed throughout. I'm excited to say the least.


----------

